# 1968 gto radiator core support pictures



## rond65 (Oct 14, 2018)

These are pics from researching how the 68 radiator core support bushings are configured. The bottom has bolt head, washer, and a rubber support that extends to probably 2 inches as it goes through the core.Then on top of the core support is the female rubber piece that mates to the one coming through the bottom. Then 2 washers the size of the rubber each one about 1/8th” thick (I used 3 because I didn’t have 2 thick ones). One of the washers is shaped liked a shim and I believe that is for alignment. Probably not necessary could use a shim if needed. Finally the last piece on top of the frame has 3 metal tabs that sit in the frame hole and the bolt from the bottom attaches to it and is tightened securely. Torque? How about 80 lbs. I just made it tight. Hope this makes since and can help.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Excellent & clear photos along with a great description. No doubt this will help a few installations in the future. :thumbsup:


----------

